# New Blood Work



## JayLay777 (May 24, 2020)

Hey all, 

Got my blood tested by Quest. 

Here are my results..

Total T - 849  ( not sure what the range for total is but 849 is good I believe)
Free T- 78 ( 46-230) range
SHBG- 56 (10-50) range

-The doctor at the TRT clinic that tested me told me he likes to see his patients free testosterone anywhere between 70-230 range and I barely make it in that range and he told me he would prescribe me TRT given my low range free testosterone and my classic low T symptoms. 
-Does anybody think my free T is not optimal which could be causing my symptoms?


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2020)

JayLay777 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Got my blood tested by Quest.
> 
> ...



Those are your natural levels?

If so you’d be crazy to go on trt. Lots of maladies present the same symptoms as low t. 

Make sure its not Thyroid, vitamin d deficiency, sleep apnea/poor sleep, poor nutrition, mental health, alcohol/drug intake, etc. then reevaluate. 

That doctor seems to be prioritizing his wallet over your well being.


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2020)

Post your full bloodwork here: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/123-Bloodwork-and-Lab-Test-Results

to make sure we’re not missing anything. Include reference ranges if you have them.


----------



## dragon1952 (May 24, 2020)

JayLay777 said:


> -Does anybody think my free T is not optimal which could be causing my symptoms?



That could be the case. You have elevated SHBG which binds to testosterone and can restrict the amount available for use. That could be an easy fix but like Jin said if you're at 849, which is not only an excellent figure but a stellar one for natural production, TRT isn't the answer.


----------



## JayLay777 (May 24, 2020)

Yes that is pretty much my natural level even though I have been taking a small does of Clomid 2 times a week to raise my T naturally. I have had thyroid, vitamin d, a sleep study done , and I barely drink alcohol. All came back good. I would say I drink  2 -3 drinks a week at most. I just wanted to know if raising my free T up to the higher range of normal would alleviate my symptoms.


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2020)

JayLay777 said:


> Yes that is pretty much my natural level even though I have been taking a small does of Clomid 2 times a week to raise my T naturally. I have had thyroid, vitamin d, a sleep study done , and I barely drink alcohol. All came back good. I would say I drink  2 -3 drinks a week at most. I just wanted to know if raising my free T up to the higher range of normal would alleviate my symptoms.



Do you have bloodwork before taking Clomid?

Can’t make any real determination with this bloodwork as you are on Clomid. 

I was on Clomid for 2 years. Shit medication. Will raise your test levels but doesn’t make you feel better.


----------



## sfw509 (May 24, 2020)

Do you have e2 numbers?

Clomid raised my e2 to the point I needed an ai.


----------



## JayLay777 (May 24, 2020)

Here is some blood work I had done a year and a half ago before I started taking Clomid. 
Total testosterone- 517ng/dl (250-1100)
Free testosterone- 52.3pg/ml (46.0-224.0)
Bioavailable testosterone- 154.3ng/dl (110.0-575.0)
SHBG- 42 (10-50)

Usually if i don't take Clomid my total T is usually anwhere from 500-mid 700's with high SHBG. 

Here is another blood test I had in 2017 completely natural. 
Total testosterone- 730ng/dl (250-1100)
Free testosterone- 77pg/ml (46.0-224.0)
Bioavailable testosterone- 158.4ng/dl (110.0-575.0)
SHBG- 47 (10-50)


----------



## JayLay777 (May 24, 2020)

I did have my e2 checked by the doctor didn't even send me the results for it. I will have to call and get them.


----------



## Jin (May 25, 2020)

What symptoms are you currently experiencing?


----------



## JayLay777 (May 25, 2020)

no morning wood, weaker erections that go away easy, motivation is not really there, hard to make gains in gym, and really hard to lose body fat despite diet and cardio (especially my abdominal area). My libido is ok, usually hit or miss.


----------



## sfw509 (May 25, 2020)

Are you on any medication that could explain even a few of the symptoms?


----------



## JayLay777 (May 25, 2020)

Nope , no medication


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (May 25, 2020)

JayLay777 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Got my blood tested by Quest.
> 
> ...




Shit, my GP wouldn’t prescribe my T and my total T is 485 with free T 75.   Said I’m average and don’t want to mess with average.


----------



## JayLay777 (May 26, 2020)

That sucks man. I would go to a different specialist if I were you and get another opinion. There are definatly doctors out there that would prescribe you TRT with those levels.


----------

